# How many Amano Shrimp?



## andyone (5 Mar 2017)

Following a wipe out of my Amano shrimp a few months ago due to liquid Co2 overdose (never again) I'm about to restock my 200L tank which is well planted and running bottle Co2, liqiud ferts 4mls/day macro and 2mls/day micro good flow from Ehiem 2042 and power head.  

How many would you suggest for a 200L I was thinking about 40?

Any tips on the best way to introduce them in a tank with mainly Harliquins, small tertra and a few ottos.

Thanks


----------



## john dory (5 Mar 2017)

I've got 3 in my 150l.


----------



## tadabis (5 Mar 2017)

I would say at least 15...


----------



## HiNtZ (17 Mar 2017)

I have over 80 in my 190. When you pull the breeding off even once, you get hundreds!

They're great though, I move them about all the tanks if any algae breaks out and it's gone by the morning.


----------



## Westyggx (17 Mar 2017)

Where can you get them in those numbers for a decent price?


----------



## HiNtZ (19 Mar 2017)

Westyggx said:


> Where can you get them in those numbers for a decent price?



Wholesale mate. I know my LFS are paying around £1.30 a shrimp in bulk. They mark them up at £3.95 each in the shop, and when they are out of season they have them up for £9.95 for a large female. 

I don't sell to the shop, I just swap them for stuff I want. 

On a side note, I got some hill stream loaches.... they do a pretty good job cleaning up the hardscape. Expensive though :/


----------



## Westyggx (19 Mar 2017)

HiNtZ said:


> Wholesale mate. I know my LFS are paying around £1.30 a shrimp in bulk. They mark them up at £3.95 each in the shop, and when they are out of season they have them up for £9.95 for a large female.
> 
> I don't sell to the shop, I just swap them for stuff I want.
> 
> On a side note, I got some hill stream loaches.... they do a pretty good job cleaning up the hardscape. Expensive though :/



Cheers, got any links to wholesale places?


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2017)

Just approach your local shop about bag lot sales - eg, depending on supplier you may get 40 shrimp/bag ... so you buy the whole bag as it ships in, no choosing etc, also no expectation of replacements should you lose any or even all the shrimp 

(not many hobbyists like that last part of wholesale buys  but it's often a reality of tranship purchase ... depending on contract shop may receive credits on the next purchase IF losses are deemed significant, of course there is no credit towards import fees, box fees, etc  - & you need to order again to realize those DOA "credits" )


----------



## HiNtZ (1 Apr 2017)

Westyggx said:


> Cheers, got any links to wholesale places?



I've tried to find out who the supplier is but they won't tell me - just the same as I won't tell them how to breed the amanos


----------

